# The LED pull more current



## Titanius

Hola

_The three LEDs that are parallel to the failed LED *pull *more current _--> Los 3 LEDs que están en paralelo al que ha fallado *conducen*/*demandan *más corriente. 

El significado de la frase está claro. Mi duda es por qué se usa el verbo _"pull"_ en este contexto. Supongo que se refiere a que "sacan" más corriente de la fuente de alimentación.

¿Podría usarse aquí el verbo _"to conduct"_? -->_ The three LEDs that are parallel to the failed LED *conduct *more current._ 

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Benzene

*Hello Titanius!*
_
I suggest "...pull more current" = "...absorben más corriente eléctrica".

Bye,
_
*Benzene*


----------



## Titanius

Hola Benzene



Benzene said:


> "...absorben más corriente eléctrica"


Tienes razón, el verbo "absorber" queda mucho mejor. Aun así sigo sin ver por qué se utiliza ahí el verbo "_pull_". 

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Es una construcción bastante usual en electrónica.
El diccionario local da:
*pull [sth] from [sth]* _vtr + prep_ (take out) sacar algo de _loc verb_
y en la sección del Collins:
_(=extract, draw out) sacar, arrancar 
_
Quizás no son las acepciones más habituales de _pull_... pero es ese el sentido.
_Draw_ también se usa bastante en este sentido.


----------



## Titanius

Hola Hakuna. 
El significado de "sacar" tiene sentido porque esos LEDs "sacan" corriente de la fuente para poder funcionar. Gracias!

Entonces ¿podría haberme encontrado "_The three LEDs that are parallel to the failed LED *draw *more current ..._"?

Quedaría también bien usar *conduct *o *drive*?

Saludos


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Titanius said:


> Entonces ¿podría haberme encontrado "_The three LEDs that are parallel to the failed LED *draw *more current ..._"?





Titanius said:


> Quedaría también bien usar *conduct *o *drive*?


_Drive_ no me gusta tanto, pero creo que también podrías encontralo... 
_Conduct_ creo que también sería correcto.


----------



## Titanius

Muchas gracias Hakuna!


----------



## phantom2007

He usado "toman" (más corriente...)


----------



## Titanius

phantom2007 said:


> He usado "toman" (más corriente...)


También me parece que suena bien, ya que "tomar" en este caso es parecido a "sacar".
Gracias


----------



## phantom2007

Es un poco complicado, técnicamente. Intento: los Leds son dispositivos que deben alimentarse con una corriente constante o casi. Por eso es inusual conectarlos en paralelo, excepto se incluya una resistencia limitadora en cada uno. Si se ha hecho esto, no hay razón para que, ante el fallo de uno del grupo los otros deban aumentar la corriente que toman. 
Solo si la fuente de alimentación, común a todos es de tipo corriente constante o quasi constante. En tal caso la fuente entrega siempre la misma corriente y ésta se reparte entre los que están operativos, por lo cual aumenta para cada uno si uno se abre. Es decir, se reparten la corriente total. Para los Leds es una situación forzada y "sacan" no es aplicable, IMO. "Conducen", "llevan" podrían ser, aparte de "toman", que es la que personalmente prefiero. 
Perdón por la extensión...


----------



## Titanius

Gracias por tu respuesta phantom.



phantom2007 said:


> Por eso es inusual conectarlos en paralelo, excepto se incluya una resistencia limitadora en cada uno


Por si tienes curiosidad, el circuito está sacado de una nota de aplicación de OSRAM llamada_ "Comparison of LED Circuits"_. 

Saludos.


----------

